# I'm going in Arizona! - Need information!!



## Jo418 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good Evening Gentlemen,
As some of you might know, I'm studying to become an English teacher. I applied a month ago for an exchange with the Arizona State University, because I wanted to master my English. I just received my acceptation letter and I wanted to have your opinion about this part of the USA. I'm going to go in Tempe campus, close to Phoenix, and I heard that it was a a dangerous place with a high level of criminality. I wanted to confirm this with you. I wanted to get as much information from you. What do you think about this place? What should I be careful about? What shall I visit?
Please don't be shy to tell me what you think. I want real and honest opinion!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## rusty (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's a map of the hot spots http://phoenix.gov/POLICE/cristat_maps.html

Places to eat http://www.seriouseats.com/2007/10/best-places-to-eat-around-phoenix.html

Points of interest http://www.vacationsmadeeasy.com/PhoenixAZ/pointsOfInterest/

Gold prospecting and mining http://www.arizonagoldprospectors.com/

Rock and mineral collecting http://www.rockhounds.com/rockshop/azsites.html


----------



## nickvc (Oct 12, 2010)

To be fair there are parts in every town and or city in virtually every country where you or most others wouldn't want to go but if you use your common sense and your ears and eyes I'm sure you will be fine. I'm not in the US as you can see but the UK is no different and certain places are a no go unless you know your way around


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 12, 2010)

Jo418,
Congratulations on your acceptance. 
I don't think you need worry excessively about what you will face in Tempe. As Nick so graciously advised, you are likely to find both good and bad regardless of where you travel. 

The one thing you really should know is that for a guy that has lived where winters can be brutal, you may be pleasantly surprised. Winters in that part of Arizona are very tolerable. However, summer is a real killer. 90 days above 100° isn't uncommon. I was in Phoenix in late October some time ago, with day-time temperatures flirting with 100°, and nights cooling right down to the mid 70's. :shock: 

Good luck with your venture. 

Harold


----------



## Jo418 (Oct 12, 2010)

Harold,
When I applied,I had the choice to go in Universities around the world and I choose ASU for the reasons you've just raised  As you know, I don't really like winter and cold... So it wasn't just a cultural opportunity, but also a personal wish! 

Thanks a lot for your advices. I never went in the south of the US and on their site, they seemed to say that we couldn't walk in the streets after the sunset. I'm someone that like to go out and I didn't want to stay stuck in the University for my whole semester...

Thanks a lot for your information,
It is greatly appreaciated,
Keep the comments comming,


----------

